# Mad Jack the Pirate



## Marky Lazer (Mar 6, 2006)

Today I had a day off, and was watchin television when I saw a cartoon: Mad Jack the Pirate. I never saw it before but it was hilarious. Any fans?


----------



## cornelius (Mar 6, 2006)

I think I've seen an episode once... is he like a tiny man with a bad accent?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 6, 2006)

It's this bloke:


----------



## cornelius (Mar 6, 2006)

ah that's another one, yes I think I've seen some stuff about him too


----------



## Sibeling (Mar 8, 2006)

They used to show it on TV here but it was a long time ago. I remember that I absolutely loved it. There is also this funny rat who sort of works for Jack - he was simply hilarious  I wish they showed the cartoon again..


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 8, 2006)

I think he is called Snug or something similar.


----------

